# Labels and Pressings



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

http://www.high-endaudio.com/softw.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Wolf said:


> http://www.high-endaudio.com/softw.html


My goodness that's very thorough research, very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Pugg said:


> My goodness that's very thorough research, very interesting, thank you for sharing.


:tiphat:...i found that while searching some Telefunken Covers. A interesting curiosity.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wolf said:


> http://www.high-endaudio.com/softw.html


Thanks for sharing too!


----------

